# Audigy2 + Microfon bei SUSE 9.3



## exitboy (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

irgendwie bekomm ich mein Micro bei LX nicht zum laufen ... unter Win klappt es problemlos.
Mit dem Tool Aufnahme müsste man es doch auch testen können ... komisch...

hat jemand ne Idee warum das nicht funkzt? Selber hören kann ich meine Stimme über das Headset, aber recorden tut er nichts.


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Oktober 2005)

In der Annahme dass du Alsa benutzt:
Öffne mal ein beliebiges Terminal, z.B. xterm und führe folgenden Befehl aus:


```
$ alsamixer
```

Daraufhin drückst du Tab so oft, bis oben bei "View" "Capture" ausgewählt ist. Nun solltest du einen Regler namens "Capture" haben. Stell dessen Wert etwas höher.

Das gleiche lässt sich auch mit einem grafischen Mixer verrichten, unter aumix z.b. heißt der Regler "igain".
*Und:* Halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette in Bezug auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung sowie geltende Grammatik.


----------



## exitboy (27. Oktober 2005)

Das habe ich auch schon versucht, leider funktioniert auch dies nicht.
Vielleicht kommt SUSE mit der OnBoard Soundkarte nicht klar, weil beide initialisiert und konfiguriert sind. Die Musik läuft jedoch über die Audigy2 Card.

Angeschlossen ist das Micro auch an dieser. Gibt es im Kontrollzentrum evtl. nen Punkt, wo ich speziell das Micro einstellen kann?


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du

```
alsamiser --help
```
eingibst, wirst Du feststellen, das Du die Soundkarten einzeln konfigurieren kannst.
Beispiel:

```
alsamixer -c 0
```
Wobei 0 - 7 für jeweils eine Soundkarte steht (also sind 8 über alsamixer steuerbar).


----------



## MCoder (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit einer AudigyLS unter Ubuntu: Ich konnte keine Soundquelle capturen. Letztendlich hat bei mir nur die Installation der neuesten Alsa-Treiber (Development Release) geholfen, siehe www.alsa-project.org. Danach hatte ich dann in kmix  eine Auswahlliste für die Capture-Source.


----------

